# Boer sale on the internet



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Right now.
Smith-Hobby Boer goat sale
http://www.dvauction.com/events/view/23535


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have watched some of those but my internet wasn't good enough to enjoy it....but.. what I could see of it... they are pretty neat....and have some nice animals going through... :thumb: 

Do you ever buy from those internet Auctions?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

No I haven't, but I maybe would. Transportation would be the problem.
They had an auction in southern Wa. awhile back. I wanted to go, but had a horse running and couldn't make it. I saw some of that on the internet. I should have bought something. Hehe. The Showstopper is coming up from La. I like the EGGS. Their website is irritating though. I would like to know more about flushes. The sale that prompted this post had some big money sellers. Like $3000 range.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I'd love to purchase some of those... but ...yep like you said... it is so far away...

Oh... I like the Eggs lines too... I agree their website doesn't have enough enough on it.....

Wow... $3,000 is alot for this bad economy... they must of been real exceptional... :hi5: :wink:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh... I like the Eggs lines too...:


I see that. I've seen your website.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

